# Assistance Please!



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All,
I am wondering if there may be someone who knows a bit more on this please!
I know that there was a Ship called Bovic that was Built 1892 and later renamed Colonian! For the White Star Line!
She was also scrapped in 1928 in Rotterdam!
Now what this question is all about (sorry)
I know too that there was another G C Ship called Brovic but am not sure on dates Built etc but it was operating about the 1940's onwards!
It was i gather a Norwegian Vessel (not too sure)
I have been to the old Ships List but they only have the one built 1892!!

If there is anyone with more info on this Cargo Ship with a Picture if possible please can you post here!
Thanking you All in advance!
Normally i do seem to find what i am loking for! But this one has me stumped!
Cheers

Just found this little piece on the Erling Brovic which could well have been the Ship in question ,but still need help on Picture! Or any other info avaialble!

On arrival at Sunda Straits, one Danae class Cruiser and two Corvettes joined the escort. All Singapore bound ships were now ordered to Batavia, Java, the 5 tankers in the convoy were ordered to Palembang, Sumatra. Only one ship, the Nowegian tanker *Erling Brovic* survived, the others were bombed and sunk in the Banka Straits with heavy loss of life.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe ERLING BROVIG fits the bill
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/154253
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Joller
There is a superb and fascinating website that might be of assistance in your search under warsailors.com.
It gives the complete history of the Norweigan MN in the 1939-45 War and if as Kris says the ship is the Erling Brovig it gives her full wartime history plus photo and as an added bonus lists the names of her full crew which includes 4 South Africans and 4 Australians!
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Erling Brøvig*

Peter and Kris,
Many thanks for that info,and yes loks like that would be the one!
Thank you both again for your input it was much appreciated!
Now i will look at that site Peter!
Cheers


See following!
Well i think i may have found this elusive Ship!
Firstly the info given to me was incorrect and it was in fact called Erling Brøvig
Spelling of course!
So i have now solved this and thank anyone who may have been searching on my part!
Cheers


----------



## Debrak (Jun 9, 2014)

*HMS Baltavia*

Has anyone any information on the HMS Baltavia in 1941/2.
I am new to all this and am trying to find out what happened to my Grandfather William Bufton who joined the ship around June/July 1941.
He was Acting Sub Lt (E) RNVR.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Debrak said:


> Has anyone any information on the HMS Baltavia in 1941/2.
> I am new to all this and am trying to find out what happened to my Grandfather William Bufton who joined the ship around June/July 1941.
> He was Acting Sub Lt (E) RNVR.


Go to the gallery, then type in BALTAVIA, just the one word, you will see a photo of some of the crew members.


----------

